
Tesla Model 3 Invaded My Neighborhood – But It’s Bigger Than That (GM Take Note) - clouddrover
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brookecrothers/2019/12/01/the-tesla-model-3-invaded-my-neighborhood---but-its-bigger-than-that-gm-president-mark-reuss-take-note/
======
arnon
This is not the case elsewhere in the US nor is it in most of Europe.

Driving around Las Vegas for example, and you'd be hard pressed to find any
electric vehicles.

With the exception of Norway (which is extremely rich), in Europe these cars
are way too big. The rulers of the electric landscape are the BMW i3, Renault
Zoe, and Hyndai Ioniqs and several others.

~~~
72deluxe
I wonder what will happen with the introduction of the VW ID3. The Up! is now
electric-only too.

Here in the UK (Midlands) I see a few Teslas, very few Leafs, even fewer Zoes
and the odd i3 (which you can spot from the rubberband-width wheels).

I see charging bays (normally 2 bays) in a car park of 100+ spaces, so I do
not think the infrastructure is in place to support electric vehicles, nor the
mindset that people would be happy to hang around for 1 hour waiting for their
car to charge. They/we are too stuck on the immediate nature of the internal
combustion engine and fuel refilling.

------
serpix
There is simply no contest on acceleration, ease of use and cost of ownership.
In Europe gas prices alone should kick over the transition to EVs. Currently
only basic emotions and resistance to change are holding back a flood.

Human behaviour (in numbers) being like that of herd animals it only takes a
few neighbors to trigger the avalanche.

~~~
mister_hn
It's not a Matter of emotions, but where's the infrastructure, outside big
cities? If you want to do a trip, you're almost in the pain and stress mode on
where you can charge your vehicle. And charges take too much time at the
moment.

Imagine going on a EV trip from South of Spain to South of Italy. You are
almost doomed

~~~
NotSammyHagar
evtripplanner.com routes you through superchargers. There are an astounding
number of chargers. How about from Malaga, Spain to Reggio Calabria, Italy,
here's a link
[https://www.evtripplanner.com/planner/2-8/?id=99znsd1z](https://www.evtripplanner.com/planner/2-8/?id=99znsd1z).
It's astounding to see all those superchargers covering all of Europe.

~~~
mister_hn
not in every angle. Take for example the right side of Italy...there are 2/3
Superchargers only and from Foggia to Lecce there's none (and they are like
~400KM + none around)

Also in Germany there's the same problem: if you see around Berlin, the
capital, only one supercharger is there

~~~
toomuchtodo
[https://www.plugshare.com/](https://www.plugshare.com/).

Enter Berlin. Then, scroll to Italy. Superchargers aren't the only charging
infrastructure in Europe.

------
boznz
For most of the electric vehicle revival Nissan has dominated the charts yet
they still dont have anything but the leaf and I think they will also look
back at it as their biggest wasted opportunity.

~~~
puranjay
My brother bought a Leaf and loved the thing so much that he drove it over his
BMW. He's now getting a Model 3 because Nissan has nothing else in its stable
that's above the Leaf.

------
_Mark
What happens when there is mass adoption for people needing to drive long
distances?

This video seems to be the start of something
[https://youtu.be/a1uFudf37JU](https://youtu.be/a1uFudf37JU)

~~~
clouddrover
What will happen is that all EV manufacturers will move to a common charging
standard and that will make more chargers available for EV drivers. CCS
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combined_Charging_System](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Combined_Charging_System))
is the obvious candidate for that.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
ccs is likely to be the eventual standard. Of course stupid infighting between
auto companies means the us and euro ccs standards are different (but
similar). China has their own standard, of course.

The tesla standard is arguable superior to all others and is offered
unencumbered by patents if the other company agrees not to use it. I've had
one for 7 years without running into this problem, but it's not impossible.
Tesla keeps building more and more stations, but they are selling so many
model 3s.

~~~
theluketaylor
The tesla patent free offer is a trojan horse though. To use tesla's charging
port you have to agree to not sue them over patents not just regarding
charging but everything. You also don't get access to the supercharger network
at any price. No sane manufacturer is going to agree to terms that one sided.

Once things settle down a bit I'm pretty confident each region will regulate a
charging standard and eliminate the confusion, but it's still too early since
vehicle to grid has hardly been touched outside of Japan and actively cooled
cables are not part of any spec.

------
whalesalad
I live smack dab in the heart of Orange County and Model 3’s are like the new
AirPods. They’re everywhere.

~~~
_ph_
Except that the Model 3s don't fall out of your ears :)

